# 40d is at Canon repair



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and relatively new to DSLRs. Been using my Canon T2i for around 6 months. I decided recently to get an extra body. So I got a good deal on a 40d on eBay. Had an issue that I thought I could fix myself, which I can't. Plus the shutter count wasn't disclosed either.  Long story short, ran a shutter count in it and it said 75,000. The issue was firmware related.  

So I sent it to canon repair and didn't know what to expect as far as price. Was hoping for the best. 
They sent me an estimate for $200.00. So I asked them why so much for something that is needs no parts? They said its a flat rate of $200 no matter what. ( OK, I kinda saw this online already but was hoping to be the exception)
So because of the higher shutter count I asked them to replace the shutter too and send me a new estimate. I was scared that the price was gonna double but to my surprise it was only 30 bucks more. 
So I paid a lot more for the 40d than I wanted but will hopefully I will end up with a great camera soon.

Sorry so long, just wanted to share my story. 

John

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Scuba (Jan 3, 2013)

Welcome! I hope that all works out.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 3, 2013)

40D's a good camera, but the sensor on that T2i is better.


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, the purpose of the 40d was an extra body, I realize the Digic 4 is better than a digic 3 and 18mp compared to 10mp, although that doesn't matter too much to me. Same with HD video on the t2i, dont use that much at all anyway.


----------



## Scuba (Jan 4, 2013)

What did you end up paying for the body after repairs and everything?


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 4, 2013)

more than I wanted, $450.00.


----------



## JohnWDavisJr (Jan 4, 2013)

i could have paid 300 on ebay and got a decent camera with a lower shutter count, guess I shouldn't buy on eBay while drinking.


----------



## mrtomcruise (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anyone have an idea what Canon would charge to make a repair, or am I better off just junking it as it is an older model? I know I can send it to Canon for a quote, but if anyone has had experience with a similar problem, I'd appreciate your feedback..........


----------

